# bucks ,and does and Fawns oh my



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Traveling back from Atwood lake Tuesday evening (8:00p lite rain ) after a slow evening of fishing. We spotted 30 or more deer all along Bark Rd. They where everywhere . Seen some nice Bucks and,does with there young. Turned a slow evening of fishing into a good night just to be out . This is to early to get the fever, but Man it got my blood a flowing .All bucks that we got a good look were still in velvet.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> This is to early to get the fever, but Man it got my blood a flowing .


NEVER TO EARLY!!!!:! I have been getting stuff ready every weekend since the first of June Did you take any pics of the critters?


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw two real nice bucks the other night here in Strongsville. They were standing maybe five feet from each other and both had nice big brow tines. I didnt get tho count the pts on the bigger one but the smaller one was and eight pointer that had a symetrical rack.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well said Bigchessie! I havent started yet but man I am starting to tell stories to my buddies already!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

No pic's Big C . 
Deers where a little to far for my cheap camera.Traveled the same road yesterday evening Seen the same fawns and does ,but no bucks were with them this time .Pretty sure someone had been feeding them .Same exact spot and close to a house's side window . Will be taking out my bow as soon as i get off work , Im starting to get a little feverish


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

Our municipal treatment plant backs up against a Metropark; naturally both properties are no-hunting zones, the _Odecoleus Virginianus_ have no fear of us and commonly graze within twenty feet. Discouraging especially when I think of how far and how long I used to walk the unglaciated hills in the southeast of the state, looking for winter meat!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike and I watched 4 fawns playing in the water this weekend.










What started as a test of our digital cameras zoom turned into our ability to stay focussed on a boat bobbing in big waves


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got a report tonight from my uncle that they have been seeing 4 bucks( 3 nice ones) feeding in the alphafa field that my stand is on. he said they have been crossing the fence every evening about 35 yards from my stand.

Too bad he is getting ready to mow the field this week


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Katfish
Sweet pic 
Almost makes me want to stop hun.... Wait !!! What i'm i saying??? I say eat up little one and put some meat on those bones . Thought i lost it there for a second .All joking a side . That was a very cool pic


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Here are a few of the 30 or so does and fawns I saw while driving around some public land the other night. The triplet fawns were neat to see.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Driving home yesterday evening (around 5) I got a good look at 1 fawn and I think there was a second one along side of 33 just north or Carroll (heading into Lancaster). The one fawn was looking through a fence at what I think was either another fawn or maybe a doe. I think it was trying to figure out how it was going to get to the other side of the fence.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Seems i'm seeing A LOT of deer for THIS TIME of year in the open fields . What's strange is the times i;ve seen some of them . Yesterday at high noon(in louisville ) two decent bucks feeding on a fence row . Plus the numbers of fawns,does and bucks during the normal time ( late evening ) . Have i just been missing this in the past or i'm just getting lucky to see them ? To bad none of them are close to my hunting ground (nobel co.)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw 3 bucks last night ; a six, a nice eight, & a nice 10 point. All three were still in heavy velvet, although the big 10's velvet was turning dark brown like it was getting ready to die & start peeling. Won't be long before they start rubbing !!!! Fired up now and going to start shooting the bow a bunch.
Keep the reports coming & good luck,
Tim


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Great to know there are some nice bucks out that way. We are building a house on Heritage Rd, which butts up to bark! Cant wait to get out there!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I drove up to my parents this weekend and on the way I saw 2 decent bucks standing in soybean fields. I also saw about 15 Does. Good evening to drive home.

Ben


----------

